# Very tragic, but also ignorant



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

The video is unbelievable. Very tragic indeed. I am a little sick to my stomach to be honest...As stated, be careful out there and try to inform others that may not be aware of the power of water. Charlie Walbridge just posted the fatalities list from this year and I am in shock that people do not wear PFDs or go down swollen rivers on air matresses...the more you know...


----------



## gwoodcat (Jul 1, 2011)

yesimapirate said:


> LiveLeak.com - Five people swept over Indian waterfall
> 
> "villagers said they had warned the people sitting in the risky areas of the stream about it"
> 
> This, to me, is a perfect example of how quickly water changes and how powerful it can be. It also is very sad, but shows that people need to think instead of being idiot tourists. Look before you leap.


Very sad.. In this case wouldn't it had been better to stay separate as opposed to bunching up. Seems like they made a bigger mass causing more water pressure. Not to mention when one fell they all got pulled down.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

That's horrible.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I had my friend who is fluent in both languages spoken in India translate it here's what he said...

Those people that are video taping were yelling at those people who were in the water to hurry up because the water was approaching fast, and they need to get out soon or they are going to get swept. And towards the end they were all saying they are dead because they are no where to be seen and one said he is sure they are all dead because of all the stones. And they were calling the cops/rescue people at the end and saying five people went over the fall and you guys need to hurry up and help them get rescued, he was also telling them the location of the place some picnic spot.

Nathan H.


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, not a throw bag to be had! The worst is watching them stand there knowing the inevitable is going to happen. Sad!!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

gwoodcat said:


> Very sad.. In this case wouldn't it had been better to stay separate as opposed to bunching up. Seems like they made a bigger mass causing more water pressure. Not to mention when one fell they all got pulled down.


I hoped they would all lock arms and slowly move as a large mass with multiple footings. Very sad.


----------



## dv3iii (Aug 3, 2010)

cmon ....tourists or not they were just stupid people ...you wouldn't catch me standing there when the water was low let alone when it started rising ...sad? ...ya i guess so


----------



## mora2818 (Jul 29, 2010)

wheretheriverflows said:


> The video is unbelievable. Very tragic indeed. I am a little sick to my stomach to be honest...As stated, be careful out there and try to inform others that may not be aware of the power of water. Charlie Walbridge just posted the fatalities list from this year and I am in shock that people do not wear PFDs or go down swollen rivers on air matresses...the more you know...


Care to share where Charlie's post is? I am always curious to see how many fatalities come from poor decisions and from poor luck.

-Kevin


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

dv3iii said:


> cmon ....tourists or not they were just stupid people ...you wouldn't catch me standing there when the water was low let alone when it started rising ...sad? ...ya i guess so


Pretty hard hearted dude. We've all done some pretty foolish things--I know I'm guilty...


----------



## dv3iii (Aug 3, 2010)

wildh2onriver said:


> Pretty hard hearted dude. We've all done some pretty foolish things--I know I'm guilty...


ya i guess i have done alot of stupid shit too ...just kinda thought they were asking for it ...maybe its because i kinda knew what was coming


----------



## dustyrivers (Jun 5, 2009)

How can you say these people were ignorant? There are plenty of places like this that tourists frequent. I think plenty of us have seen photos of people sitting in the tubs above Victoria Falls. This was a tragic accident. You can't always consider flash floods a danger when partaking in activities. 
The side canyons of the Grand Canyon sometimes flash flood. Would you then say that all those who go for day hikes while rafting down the canyon are ignorant? I wouldn't. 

Sure, I would have hurried up more. If I was told to get off the lip of a waterfall, boy, I'd move pretty fast. But you don't know how certain people will act when struck with fear. 

Just plain sad if you ask me.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

thats horrible. like faces of death. no matter how stupid, its not really nice to see someone die. I see darwin in effect at work year round and it still isn't easy to watch. ( then again I usually get there for the aftermath.) 
frickin sad.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Three people went over a water falls (300') in Yosemite NP on Tuesday.
Very minimal info on CNN.

Tragic, few people understand the power of moving water.
While I was scouting Boulder Creek last week at 900+ there was a family
with kids 10-12y, who were pissed the the sheriff had shut it down, they wanted to jump in. I just shook my head.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Link*

Yosemite rangers fear hikers swept over falls | 9news.com


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

My families thoughts and prayers extend to all those lost to water, it gives and it takes. Ignorance/oversight get people killed every day. If you see stupidity, especially on the part of parents and kids, the worst thing you can do is nothing. I wonder if the guy with the camera can sleep? WTF? Was it a family suicide? They seemed resigned. Worse ways to go...


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Graphic video. Its important to consider the amount of people who pass away on rivers, or water features in general. World wide I imagine its higher than most of us are willing to guess. If we keep bumping this thread talking about water deaths it will bounce around indefinitely. 

This video is a special example, being that strangers can watch these people lose their lives. Its easy to talk about what could have happened in hindsight, but this is foolish. Respect these people who lost their lives...


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

gwoodcat said:


> Very sad.. In this case wouldn't it had been better to stay separate as opposed to bunching up. Seems like they made a bigger mass causing more water pressure. Not to mention when one fell they all got pulled down.


actually no. take a swiftwater rescue class and you should be taught about the advantages of two or more people moving and walking through water by holding on to eachother. the moving part is what these people failed to do.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

it kinda looks like the person farthest upstream fell down and then took out the other people's legs....

very scary, that falls looks to be easily 70' or more? anybody know where this falls is?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Someone else got too close too - this was Niagara falls - below the falls

Niagara Falls Rescue: Women Sucked into Whirlpool


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

wow.wtf....
I guess somebody jumps in the bear enclosure every now and then, too. And probably says the same shit too- " I just wanted to touch beauty".....


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

This is TV sensationalism/exageration. So her head got dunked. Gee. 

But, it is a tricky place to swim without a PFD.


----------



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

Darwinism at work. Seriously, people puzzle me. I think they said on the tv that spot has a fence they all had to hop. It's gotta be a loud, daunting place too, then to all walk out there? God, fence or no fence...
I am sorry for those people and the family.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Haha. It's funny to hear a bunch of kayakers claim Darwinism. When someone sitting on their couch hears a news story about a kayaker or rafter who died; what do you think they say? Probably... "Fucking idiots. They had it coming. What moron would strap themselves in one of those things. That's just Darwinism at work" No judgment to other users; I do risky things all the time. I just thought Darwinism a very ironic response.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

xkayaker13 said:


> Haha. It's funny to hear a bunch of kayakers claim Darwinism. When someone sitting on their couch hears a news story about a kayaker or rafter who died; what do you think they say? Probably... "Fucking idiots. They had it coming. What moron would strap themselves in one of those things. That's just Darwinism at work" No judgment to other users; I do risky things all the time. I just thought Darwinism a very ironic response.


There's just a degree or two of separation between a calculated risk and a foolish act. 

A competent boater with the skills for the water is taking the calculated risk. Crossing a river that size just above a monster waterfall on foot, while it's raining is just plain stupid. 

I can think of worse ways to go though...


----------

